# PC hängt im BIOS-Screen fest (ab und zu)



## Murdoch (29. Oktober 2012)

*PC hängt im BIOS-Screen fest (ab und zu)*

Servus Leute, 

ich habe mal wieder ein echt blödes Problem bei dem Ihr mir hoffentlich weiterhelfen könnt. 

Fehlerbeschreibung:
- Rechner hängt beim Anschalten im Bios-Start-Screen (Ganz am Anfang wenn das ASUS Bild bei meinem Board erscheint) fest. Da passiert dann rein gar nix. Kein piepen kein Leuchten, kein nix. Steht und bleibt stehen. 
- Es hilft nur das "harte" ausschalten mit Power Knopf 10 Sek. lang halten. Reset bringt nix außer das er nach dem Reset wieder hängt. 
- Nach dem erneuten anschalten geht der Rechner 2-3 Mal wieder an und aus. Danach geht er auf BIOS Fehlermeldung: "Overclicking fehlgeschlagen, Bitte mit F1 in Bios gehen usw usf"

Weiteres Infos:
- Ich habe nicht übertaktet. Habe normal eines der vorgegebenen Profile im Board gewählt. Egal ob ich Performance oder Energiesparen oder normal nehme - das ändert nix. 
- Ich habe auch zunehmend Probleme mit USB. Das führte soweit, dass ein 8GB USB Stick im normalen USB 2.0 Port nicht erkannt wird sondern nur unter 3.0. Dann mal zusammen mit einer externen Festplatte hing das Teil und lief danach sehr langsam.
- Habe zu testzwecken externe an USB-Ports auf dem Board angeschlossene Geräte (USB-Anschluß vom Gehäuse und interner 2.5"  Card Reader, 2 USB 3.0 Anschlüsse entfernt 

Evtl. weniger wichtiges:
Vor einiger Zeit hatte ich am System folgende Änderungen:
- HDDs entfernt und gegen eine Samsung SSD getauscht. Vormals primäre SSD nun als Sek. LAufwerk intern. 
- Logitech Tastatur mit USB empfänger neu dazu gekommen. 
- Neue kabelgebundene Saitek Maus. 
=> Die porbleme kamen aber nicht unmittelabr nach den Änderungen weshalb ich hierdrauf weniger Augenmerk gelegt habe. 

Hat da einer ne Idee wie ich weiter prüfen vorgehen kann?


----------



## SubLeo (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC hängt im BIOS-Screen fest (ab und zu)*

Mach mal bitte ein Screenshot mit CPU-z mit den Reitern CPU, Memory und SPD und stelle diese hier rein.
Vielleicht sehen wir dann schon was.
Interessant wäre auch welche Platte an welchem Port und den dazu gehörigen Modus (IDE oder AHCI) ... steht im Bios unter Advanced


----------



## Murdoch (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC hängt im BIOS-Screen fest (ab und zu)*

So hier erstmal die CPU-Z Screens:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Platten laufen im AHCI Modus. 

Primäre SSD hängt an 01 und die Sekundäre an 03 wenn ich das grad richtig gesehen hab.
CD Rom hängt am anderen Kontroller.


----------



## SubLeo (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC hängt im BIOS-Screen fest (ab und zu)*

Ist dir bewusst das deine CPU übertaktet ist? Hat Vorteile (Speed) aber auch Nachteile (evtl. instabil).

Du kannst dich entscheiden auf ein sehr wahrscheinlich stabiles System und im Bios den Punkt "Load Bios default" anwählen, speichern. Danach wieder den Sata-Modus von IDE auf AHCI stellen und wieder speichern. Die RAM-Timings korrigieren (die genauen Werte siehst du in deinem Screenshot "SPD" in der 4. Spalte) speichern Reboot

Andereseits kannst du auch hier im Forum dein Wissen übers Übertakten auffrischen. Aber das bedeutet lesen und testen (Standardwerte gibt es dazu nicht).

lg


----------



## Murdoch (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC hängt im BIOS-Screen fest (ab und zu)*

Na ich hab da nix manuelles gemacht. Das sind die vorgegebenen Werte vom Board (Momentan glaub Performance). Aber auch auf ECO ist das Problem das Gleiche. 
Bis vor kurzem lief das Ganze ja fast 2 Jahre so ohne Probs und absolut stabil. 

Selbst habe ich bis auf solch sachen wie AHCI weder am RAM noch am CPU was rumgestellt.


----------



## shootme55 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC hängt im BIOS-Screen fest (ab und zu)*

ich hatte mit meinem P6T genau das selbe Problem, inkl. Overclocking Fehlgeschlagen meldung. Bei mir verursachte die Störung ein interner USB-Cardreader. Nachdem ich den ausgebaut hatte wars erledigt.


----------



## Murdoch (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC hängt im BIOS-Screen fest (ab und zu)*

Das würde ja genau zu meinem Problem passen. Nur habe ich das Teil schon abgeklemmt. 
Die sachen die noch an dne USB Ports hängen brauche ich ja wie zb den USB Empfänger von meiner Tastatur.


----------



## shootme55 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC hängt im BIOS-Screen fest (ab und zu)*

ich hab den cardreader auch gebraucht


----------



## Murdoch (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC hängt im BIOS-Screen fest (ab und zu)*



shootme55 schrieb:


> ich hab den cardreader auch gebraucht


 
Ja klar ich brauch den cardreader auch, aber testweise kann der schon mal ab. 

Ohne Tastatur geht bisl schlecht mitm arbeiten.


----------



## Murdoch (2. November 2012)

*AW: PC hängt im BIOS-Screen fest (ab und zu)*

Ich glaube ich habe den Übeltäter gefunden. 

Sobald ich meine externe hdd anschließe macht der Rechner Probleme. 

Das hätte ich nicht vermutet, da das Gehäuse ansich immer ausgeschaltet war. 

Es reicht scheinbar die bloße Verbindung mit dem Rechner.


----------

